# Mioaks in Wisconsin?



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone familiar with Mioaks, a breeder in Wisconsin in the Kettle Morraine area?
I understand that she breeds field goldens. 
Gonna have to hear what my wife has to say - she's so whipped on our dumb blonde beauty. I'm not sure if she would like a little redhead to go along with her.
Our last golden was a field. 
I'm thinking if we are going to have 2, it might be nice to have one of each. Will make us less likely to compare them to each other than if they were siblings from different breedings (our current plan). At the same time it would give us a chance to really see the 2 types.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have never heard of the breeder but redheads rock!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is that Mickey Strandberg's line of field goldens? I heard alot of topnotch things about Mioak dogs in researching puppies and would love to have one. But that is second hand. I bet Swampcollie will know.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is that Mickey Strandberg's line of field goldens?


Yeah. Really enjoyed talking with Mickey on the phone. And it sounds as tho her pups are top notch. 

I think the family was thinking about going another direction, and after the new year, so the fact that Mickey is more than a 2 hr drive away and our weekend is pretty booked made it easy for them to say we should wait.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Mickey has been breeding nice Goldens for decades. Like most field bred dogs, they have very little if any, Gold Rush Charley background in them (One of the leading reasons for the differing appearance between todays Conformation and Field dogs.). Mickey's dogs make great Field competitors, Hunting dogs, Competitive Obedience dogs, Agility Dogs or nice family pets.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Yesterday spoke with the breeders from whom we got Clover. They intend to breed Clover's parents again this fall - the bitch is expected to go into heat this month. 
So if things work out we should be bringing Clover home a brother sometime around next March or so.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are some great, intelligent, hard working Goldens from what I have heard! I had a dog that went back to that kennel, and other top field kennels, once. He was my first and most beloved Golden. He's my avatar dog... he's been dead for years. But he was awesome.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah - like I said, I strongly considered going that way. Very impressed at what a good vibe I got from Mickey over the phone. And I really would have enjoyed having one big blonde and one little red. 

But, wife and daughter prefer to go a different route. Lots of factors to decide against a 6 hour drive. Hearing that Clover's parents will have another litter this winter pretty much sealed the deal.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh- I missed that. Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Is Mickey still having litters?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

msc said:


> Is Mickey still having litters?


 
She still does a litter from time to time, and mentors newer breeders who work within her lines.


----------



## creekretrievers (Jan 5, 2008)

Mickey Strandberg is still in the breeding business and has been extremely helpful. I have purchased three dogs from her in the past and I have never been disappointed with the results. I run field trials and hunt tests and she has been a mentor to me. I have also bred to her male Keeper with very consistent results for personality and performance. If you would like more information, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## BetsyScala (Jul 28, 2017)

*Miok's*

She has an excellent reputation and excellent goldens for field trials/hunt tests. They are not swamp collies so not sure if your wife would like them. Red field goldens with less coat. I would get one myself but I'm only into hunt tests and need goldens whose pedigrees also include obedience, tracking and agility. But this kennel is a keeper.


----------

